
What’s gone wrong with democracy - tristanj
http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21596796-democracy-was-most-successful-political-idea-20th-century-why-has-it-run-trouble-and-what-can-be-do
======
LordWinstanley
Well. That's the problem with democracy. Sometimes the ordinary people don't
vote the way their betters intended them to. That doesn't necessarily mean
democracy is broken. Just that sometimes the majority of the populace want
things which are not very admirable.

~~~
ironic_ali
From the same publication that wrote this about the Bilderberg meetings,
surprisingly failing to mention their effect on 'democracy' around the world:
[http://www.economist.com/node/17928993/](http://www.economist.com/node/17928993/)

And yup, not voting how the establishment and their media wants you to, is
quite rightly an issue for them.

" The Economist is 50% owned by the English branch of the Rothschild family
and by the Agnelli family through its holding company Exor."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Economist](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Economist)

